# [Info] Configurer UTF

## USTruck

Bonjour,

Je viens de voir, après aide, qu'il y a un paquets de post a propos de comment configurer l'Unicode (UTF).

Je reprend ici un petit lexique, je ne sais pas dans l'immédiat le reporter pour la documentation gentoo.

A savoir :  pour définir en vue de création une ou des locales il faut impérativement utiliser "UTF-8" aussi bien pour la locale que pour la définition page 

 *Quote:*   

>  fr_FR.UTF-8 UTF-8
> 
> fr_BE.UTF-8 UTF-8

 

Par exemple locale.gen :

```
en_US ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

fr_BE ISO-8859-1

fr_BE@euro ISO-8859-15

fr_BE.UTF-8 UTF-8

```

Pour l'utlisation de la locale, la grammaire change, tout est en minuscule et sans le tiret cela devient :

 *Quote:*   

> fr_BE.utf8

 

L'utilisation de la locale pour la station en général se fait via le fichier /etc/env.d/02locale

```
LANG="fr_BE.utf8"

```

Pour un utilisateur particulier je n'ai jamais fait.

Je ne retrouve pas la source, mais cela a solutionner quelques uns de mes problèmes, NE PAS DEFINIR LC_ALL dans le fichier 02locale.

Comment savoir quelle locale est utilisée : locale 

Comment savoir quelle locale sont installée : locale -a

Ne pas oublier de mettre le NLS du kernel a utf8 : CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="utf8"

Merci de me corriger ou ajouter des infos supplémentaires si cela vous agrée.Last edited by USTruck on Sun Jul 18, 2010 8:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## netfab

 *USTruck wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je ne retrouve pas la source, mais cela a solutionner quelques uns de mes problèmes, NE PAS DEFINIR LC_ALL dans le fichier 02locale.
> 
> 

 

Il y a un warning en rouge dans le guide de localisation :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Warning: Using LC_ALL is strongly discouraged as it can't be overridden later on. Please use it only when testing and never set it in a startup file.
> 
> 

 

----------

## Leander256

Je ne comprends pas très bien le but de ce thread, on a un Guide de localisation de Gentoo Linux signalé par netfab et Utiliser l'UTF-8 avec Gentoo. Quelle est donc ta démarche (en plus de ça, le titre de ton thread n'est pas conforme)?

----------

## USTruck

Bonsoir,

Ben justement, en suivant le guide UTF les accents ne sont pas pris en compte sur le FS ( touch Pérène && ls -> P?r?ne)

J'ai enfin pu solutionner le prob en utilisant "fr_BE.utf8" en lieu et place de fr_BE.UTF-8 (et bien sur un env-update && source /etc/profile)

Je répond sur d'autre Langue et la aussi il y a ce problème :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-836306-highlight-locale.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-834992-highlight-locale.html

N'étant pas dans le canal, pas encore pris le temps de, je voulais simplement le faire remarquer en attendant que je reporte a ceux qui maintienne la doc.

Edit : mail envoyer a auteur de la doc.

----------

